# Buying kerosene class 2



## Lilly1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi all I am a newbie here can anyone tell me where to buy kerosene class 2 oil for a boiler in am in huercal overa spain and I am looking to find a local supplier and if anyone knows of the cost it would be very helpful.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lilly1 said:


> Hi all I am a newbie here can anyone tell me where to buy kerosene class 2 oil for a boiler in am in huercal overa spain and I am looking to find a local supplier and if anyone knows of the cost it would be very helpful.


Your local Repsol dealer should be able to help


----------

